# Keylight für AE Tryout



## MovieMaker (4. Dezember 2005)

Hab mal wieder ein Problem.   Ich habe die Tryout Version von After Effects 6.5 und ich brauche dringend das Plugin Keylight um einen grünen Hintergrund aus meinem Video zu entfernen. Dieses Plugin soll sich angeblich bei AE 6.5 auf der CD befinden wo man es nur noch zu Installieren braucht. Bei einer aus dem Internet heruntergeladenen Version gibt es aber keine solche CD   Gibt es für mich trotzdem die möglichkeit Keylight zu bekommen?


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2005)

Zum Entfernen von Greenscreen nimmt man normalerweise Keying/Chroma.
Was ist an Keylight anders ?

mfg chmee


----------



## MovieMaker (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab wirklich schon alles in AE auprobiert aber hatte nie wirklich perfekte Ergebnisse. Das Plugin Keylight macht einem das Keying um einiges leichter und man bekommt viel bessere Erbgebnisse und das auch dann wenn die Szene mal nicht so gut ausgeleuchtet ist.


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2005)

Ahhh ! Ein "academy award winning" Keyer 
Habe eben noch gelesen, dass Ultimatte besser mit DV-Footage umgehen kann.

Ich weiss ja nicht, mit welchem Medium Du aufgenommen hast..

mfg chmee


----------



## MovieMaker (4. Dezember 2005)

Habe auch auf DV aufgenommen. So wie ich dich verstehe ist Keylight aber ein eigenständiges Programm.  Ich dachte das wäre nur als Plugin in After Effects erhältlich.


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2005)

Als PlugIn für die wichtigsten Apps erhältlich.
http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/downloads.aspx#83D39B69-8469-4CC2-9EEB-E1155868BB42
Für AE nur die V1.

mfg chmee


----------



## MovieMaker (4. Dezember 2005)

Auf der Seite war ich schon mal. Da musste ich mich anmelden um keylight downloaden zu können. Hab ich auch gemacht aber immer wenn ich mich einloggen will passiert garnichts. Hast du vielleicht erfahrung mit der Seite?


----------



## MovieMaker (5. Dezember 2005)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## pOwLchen (6. Dezember 2005)

habe mich auch eben auf der Site angemeldet und ging ohne probleme.
das könnte evtl mit dem Passwort zusammenhängen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Wenn du möchtest, könnte ich dir das Plug-in als Zip per mail schicken sofern das nicht illegal ist  , oder du versuchst es mal mit einem Passwort in dem zahlen und Buchstaben enthalten sind.

mfg powl


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Dezember 2005)

pOwLchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... als Zip per mail schicken sofern das nicht illegal ist ...



Es ist illegal.
Wenn die wollten, dass man ihr PlugIn ohne Account runterladen kann, dann hätten
sie keinen Login davorgebaut. Bitte künftig keine nett gemeinten Angebote bzgl.
"ich kanns dir zukommen lassen" mehr.

Danke
Martin


----------



## MovieMaker (7. Dezember 2005)

Also ich weiß nicht irgend schein ich zu blöd zu sein   Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal ganz normal registriert und ich habe sogar die mail bekommen dass die anmeldung erfolgreich war. 
Wenn ich jetzt unter Downloads auf Keylight gehe und es mir runterladen will kommt die Login Seite dort schreib ich dann meine e-mail addresse und mein passwort rein und drücke login. 
Und was passiert? Nix. Ich komme wieder auf der Login Seite raus.
Ich glaube irgendjemand will mich da ärgern


----------



## pOwLchen (8. Dezember 2005)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist illegal.



OMG ...  :suspekt: ...

danke für den hinweis, ich werde in zukunft keine solche "nett gemeinten angebote" mehr machen. Tut mir leid 

mfg powl


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2005)

@MovieMaker:
Hast Du vielleicht einen Popup/Spam/DL-Blocker, der den DL sperrt oä?


----------



## MovieMaker (8. Dezember 2005)

Habs noch mal versucht und diesmal meine Firewall ausgeschaltet (riskant, riskant) und bei meinem Browser eingestellt, dass er alle Popups zulassen soll. Geht aber trotzdem nicht.
Dass sowas immer mir passieren muss.


----------



## MovieMaker (8. Dezember 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. Ich hatte den Geistesblitz einfach mal mit dem Internet Explorer auf die Seite zu gehen und den Download zu starten und siehe da, es ging. 
Jetzt hab ich die Demo von Keylight. Sind halt diese dummen Punkte drinne(nehme mal an das liegt an der Demoversion) aber zum üben reichts erstmal.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## _Izzy_ (9. April 2007)

Hey, bin neu und weiß nicht was ich machen muss auf der Seite. Ich habe auch die Testversion von AE 6.5 und würde auch gerne keylight benutzen. Könnte einer vielleicht mal ne Wort für Wort Erklärung machen wäre sehr nett. Danke im vorraus


----------

